# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: how to import new module ?!

## zaxzax

https://github.com/rapidsms/pygsm/bl...f7354/setup.py

این لینک module  که من دانلود کردم 
۲ نسخه داشت من فایل زیپ رو دانلود کردم
اونو تو پوشه lib  ریختم
فایلsetup.py  رو اجرا کردم و سعی کردم  import کنم فایل رو
نشوووووووود
heeeeeeeeeeelp meeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## MSK

http://docs.python.org/install/index.html

احتمالا دستوری که دنبالش می گردی اینه؟
python setup.py install

----------


## code_baz

راه اول

import sys

sys.path.append('the directory of your source code')

----------


## code_baz

راه دوم و بهتر(از طریق خود ویندوز):

control panel-system-advanced-environmental variables-user variables
دز قسمت وریبل یک نام و در قسمت ولیو آدرس پوشه ای که سورس کدهای شما هست رو اضافه کنید

----------


## code_baz

بعد از این شما کافیه که نام فایل اسکریپت خودتون رو ایمپورت کنید مثلا:
import yourcode

----------

